# Dish Online content via Dish Remote Access



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

Does anyone know if there are plans to offer the Dish Online content via the ipad or other mobile non-flash devices -- could the Dish Remote Access player includes this content for streaming OR use that version instead of streaming from the box to improve picture quality?

Thanks,
Rasheed


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The iPad does show to be one of the mobile devices supported for Remote Access. With other applications, the user has the ability to change the picture quality of the feed (good, better, HD quality). Thanks.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Is this only available based on your receiver? Or is any Dish subscriber able to watch on-line? Is there, or will there be a net-only Dish service without a satellite box?


----------



## BodyshotsByDan (May 28, 2011)

Dish Online offers feeds from various sources in different players. Most are flash based, but some I can not access on my linux HTPC or my linux laptop because they need microsoft supported plug-ins. I love the idea of DOL, I just don't like that some of their content is not available to everyone. Heck, Youtube, Amazon, HBOgo/Maxgo, and other sites work perfectly fine on my linux boxes, but not a lot of DOL content. 

I have found myself just going directly to the source for the videos instead of going to DOL.

I would Love DOL to support the iPad/Android/Linux/Mac/etc. Not just Windows people (Yes there are a LOT of windows people out there, but not everyone eats the creamed corn at the buffet).


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I can watch anything on my DVR and ExtHD with Dish Remote Access (android on Optimus-V), but I can't seem to find/watch any on-demand shows (that I can through a PC). My phone lacks flash, but if I can watch DVR shows, what can't I watch something like an old True Blood episode? A 3" phone is really too small to watch anything... but I may get a tablet soon, but it should have flash, so I assume won't be an issue.


----------



## satgeek550 (May 30, 2008)

I am not sure if it is in beta still or not but Dish has some major work to do on the site. Every player I had issues with after install all the plug in and extensions that it asked me to do. I have tried on both Mac OS X 10.6 and Windows 7 and it is still unbearable to watch.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

satgeek550 said:


> .... and it is still unbearable to watch.


My experience is the opposite. The stream on quite a few selections even says HD, and the quality is very good. I've used this with a 6 Mb DSL connection from the opposite end of my state while traveling, and an 8 Mb cable modem at home.


----------

